
I/O 2019 – Your Data Stays on Your Phone: Google Promises a Better AI - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/i-o-2019-your-data-stays-on-your-phone-google-promises-a-better-ai-a488971fe446
======
gcb0
This is orthogonal to google business model, so it will never happen.
Specially on Android.

To back this claim: Google always had the open source community give them
local data solutions on a silver plate, and they always went out of their way
to kill them.

First (most well known) example was granular app permissions, by cyanogenMod.
Introduced on android2.0 by the community. _Partially_ added to android 5, or
6!

Second (more relevant to local data) example, every time an app ask for
location, Android collect all the GSM towers it can see, plus all the WIFI
networks, and send that to google. Who then matches to their own database and
gives you a very quick initial position (plus tag your geolocation for ads, of
course). For more than 6 years now, mozilla and openstreet and microG project
have provided a fully perfect implementation of this very same system, that
works 100% in your device, without any external network request at all. six
years. What google did? they actually went out of their way to break the
implementation! Starting with Android6 you can only use UnifiedNlp backend if
you are able (and capable) to root your phone!

